# Pembroke London record - 2 attempts today!



## matticus (26 Sep 2022)

Kate Bradley (Oxon rider) has already started her attempt - due into Marble Arch around 9pm.
Lee Williams will set off a few hours later - I think his target is a record from 1953!

I'm part of Kate's crew this evening - rather excited!!!

RRA twitter feed has the official details (including schedules). Mike Broadwith may post updates. Kate's tracker here https://maps.findmespot.com/s/894T#live/assets
The route is basically A40 all the way to London - then a final right-left flick at White City. Hopefully traffic will be light by that stage.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Sep 2022)

It seems an odd record - what is its history? Its not even the full length of the A40, that would start at Fishguard?

Is it attempted much?

RRA suggest not. Men's record dates to 1953 and the Ladies record is just a standard.


----------



## matticus (26 Sep 2022)

I've just been researching the finish line - some interesting history! https://lookup.london/tyburn-tree-hidden-history-marble-arch/


----------



## matticus (26 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It seems an odd record - what is its history? Its not even the full length of the A40, that would start at Fishguard?



I wondered if it's about *locations, *such as the historic ports. Places like Bristol, Edinburgh etc feature in these courses - not specific roads.
Sorry I don't know more ...


----------



## T4tomo (26 Sep 2022)

matticus said:


> I wondered if it's about locations such as the historic ports. Places like Bristol, Edinburgh etc feature in these courses - not specific roads.
> Sorry I don't know more ...



Maybe ask Vince Freeley whilst your down there....


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2022)

Anyway, best of luck to both participants - and their crews!


----------



## a.twiddler (26 Sep 2022)

Good luck to them all. The weather's turned wet and windy but at least it's a Westerly which should help them on their way.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It seems an odd record - what is its history? Its not even the full length of the A40, that would start at Fishguard?
> 
> Is it attempted much?
> 
> RRA suggest not. Men's record dates to 1953 and the Ladies record is just a standard.



They tend to be place to place records rather than follow a road records. I’d imagine Pembroke picked as it has better roads to use if you want to go fast. Only 6 miles distance difference between starting in either place.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Sep 2022)

Looks like there isn’t an existing woman’s record, just a standard to be met, if it’s to be recorded.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Sep 2022)

Good luck to both.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2022)

matticus said:


> Kate Bradley (Oxon rider) has already started her attempt - due into Marble Arch around 9pm.


Looking good.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Sep 2022)

So Lee Williams set a new record





Kate Bradley missed the RRA "standard" but her 13' 25" I guess is now the unofficial record





Well done both


----------



## matticus (27 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Kate Bradley missed the RRA "standard" but her 13' 25" I guess is now the unofficial record



Yeah. Kate had digestive issues very early on. By the time our car took over (in Oxfordshire) she was only a few min behind time; pedalling fine but looked vv ungreat when she stopped for stuffs . Seemed inevitable that she'd gradually decline in energy, and it was going to be tough. But she very courageously plugged away to the finish; I think reaching "home soil*" (and knowing the worst climbs were done) was enough to persuade her she could keep going, after some early doubts.

The Marble Arch finish (well actually just a traffic light on the Bayswater Road) was a pretty surreal scene. Typical dark bustling Central London night, with a random selection of bods - some in Hi-Viz - carrying pretty random kit, arriving from various directions (depending on where they'd found parking spaces). And of course no-one batting an eye - ridiculously low-key for such a tough ride. I haven't seen photos suggesting Lee's arrival was any different! If you're ever in London when one of these finishes, I'd recommend getting down there - you might even be able to cheer-up the finish time-keeper 

*Do you like that? She's a gardener. Do ya see?!


----------



## frank9755 (1 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> Yeah. Kate had digestive issues very early on. By the time our car took over (in Oxfordshire) she was only a few min behind time; pedalling fine but looked vv ungreat when she stopped for stuffs . Seemed inevitable that she'd gradually decline in energy, and it was going to be tough. But she very courageously plugged away to the finish; I think reaching "home soil*" (and knowing the worst climbs were done) was enough to persuade her she could keep going, after some early doubts.
> 
> The Marble Arch finish (well actually just a traffic light on the Bayswater Road) was a pretty surreal scene. Typical dark bustling Central London night, with a random selection of bods - some in Hi-Viz - carrying pretty random kit, arriving from various directions (depending on where they'd found parking spaces). And of course no-one batting an eye - ridiculously low-key for such a tough ride. I haven't seen photos suggesting Lee's arrival was any different! If you're ever in London when one of these finishes, I'd recommend getting down there - you might even be able to cheer-up the finish time-keeper
> 
> *Do you like that? She's a gardener. Do ya see?!



You might even get to be the timekeeper! 

I was at the finish of Mike Broadwith's Edinburgh - London record last year. It became clear that the timekeeper wouldn't get there in time, so one of the other spectators, who was himself a past RRA record holder, assumed the responsibility.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> So Lee Williams set a new record
> View attachment 662537
> 
> Kate Bradley missed the RRA "standard" but her 13' 25" I guess is now the unofficial record
> ...



Great ride Kate, hearty congrats!


----------

